# Bike Rack On 2013 312Bh



## Minor007 (Jul 17, 2012)

I have been looking for some time and have yet to find any posts about how to put 4 bikes on the outbacks hitch. I have seen many posts about not doing it, but has Keystone made updates to the newer ones to address the problem? I have a 2013 312BH. I have the factory 1.25 hitch on the outback and a bolt on 2" bumper hitch receiver. Everything I have read says to not put anything on the bumper . . . so my question is . . . Does anyone know if the newer camper hitches can handle 4 bikes???


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a 2011 277RL with the factory 1.25 hitch on the back.
I purchased an adapter (1.25 to 2 inch) an added it to the factory 1.25 hitch.
Any quality 4 bike carrier should work. Already had a Swagman 4-bike carrier for the 2 inch receiver.
Moved the spare tire on the bumper to the right a little bit and it was set.
The adapter extended the rack out just far enough to have the first bike clear the spare tire.
No problems carrying bikes this year.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Minor007 said:


> I have been looking for some time and have yet to find any posts about how to put 4 bikes on the outbacks hitch. I have seen many posts about not doing it, but has Keystone made updates to the newer ones to address the problem? I have a 2013 312BH. I have the factory 1.25 hitch on the outback and a bolt on 2" bumper hitch receiver. Everything I have read says to not put anything on the bumper . . . so my question is . . . Does anyone know if the newer camper hitches can handle 4 bikes???


I would definitely stay away from the bolt on bumper hitch. Learned this the hard way and almost completely ripped the bumper of off the camper. 
I believe this hitch can only support something like 300 lbs so be careful not to exceed that, or I am sure you wont like the result


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

The rear of the trailer is somewhat debated, but I've had success with the custom setup I put on mine. There's pics of it in the link in my sig. If you need more in-depth info on mine, let me know.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Like Gr8daggett, we added a 1-1/4 to 2" adapter we got at the local RV dealer. The adapter extends the stock hitch receiver out just past the bumper. We also moved the spare tire to the passenger side to make some room. The sticker the factory hitch says 150 lb maximum. We don't have bikes, but carry a beach cart and our empty Barker blue tote tank, and sometimes a cooler back there. Have made several trips without any problems.


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

On our 2013, 300RB we bought a 1.25" - 2" adapter for our bike rack. We lost a bike on the way home from a trip. Good thing it fell foward on the other bike. We are not trying a actual bike rack again. We are leaning toward a cargo carrier with bike supports.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

mcsquid86 said:


> On our 2013, 300RB we bought a 1.25" - 2" adapter for our bike rack. We lost a bike on the way home from a trip. Good thing it fell foward on the other bike. We are not trying a actual bike rack again. We are leaning toward a cargo carrier with bike supports.


We actually lost a bike as well. I had it locked to the other bike on the rack, so it fell off the rack and was dragged behind the trailer. I only knew about it when the people passing by flagged me. One of the braces that hold the bike tires on the rack had broken loose.

I am going to put the bikes on a rack in the front of the truck or get an over the truck bed mount for the next season. The back of the trailer is just too rough on the gear.

DAN


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 with TwoElkhounds. There is a lot of torque on the rear bumper when carrying bikes (or anything else). The rear of our TTs really moves up and down and the snapping and sudden stopping of the vertical movement is death on stuff like bike racks. And the excessive torque can and will twist the bumper if the bumper is carrying any significant weight. A frame mounted receiver is the safest way to go. There are lots of "how to-s" here on this site for making a frame mount. Costs are reasonable (like $200 - $300), which is far less than replacement bikes or bumpers. Some of us can weld but I flunked basic soldering so never tried welding. 

Suggestion: I bought a Bodiak front mount hitch. The clever design is that it bolts (clamps) to the tow "hooks"--in my case tow loops. I then put my bike rack in the receiver and carry the bikes there.

Cautions:  The bikes usually interfere with vision and definitely interfere with headlight beams. Solution is to cut out about 8" - 12" of the bike rack vertical post, and reweld the pieces together. Measure THREE times and cut and weld once!  That lowers the height nicely. Make sure everything will clear the nose of your TV and it'll work well.

Bodiak is in Texas, and they apparently are the only ones who make front mount receivers for Ford Expeditions...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Minor007 said:


> I have a 2013 312BH. I have the factory 1.25 hitch on the outback and a bolt on 2" bumper hitch receiver. Everything I have read says to not put anything on the bumper . . . so my question is . . . Does anyone know if the newer camper hitches can handle 4 bikes???


In my opinion no they can't


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

I've had the same question as the original one. Can the receiver handle an adapter with four bikes. To clarify the newer outbacks come with a frame mounted 1.25" receiver. Why they didn't put a 2" one on is beyond me probably just cheaper. I didn't see a weight rating on mine but it seems pretty decent. I made a frame mount receiver for my older outback and removed it before trading it in thinking I would attach it to the new one. the new outback had a hitch and with out modifying the old one won't just bold on. I have had no problems with bikes falling off before just make sure you have a decent rack and they are secured well, as there is a lot of bounce back there.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

My 2013 312BH has a sticker that shows the weight limit of the 1 1/4" receiver is 150lbs. However, when adding items back there (especially with an adapter) you need to consider more then just the weight. You also need to consider the additional torsional effect that is applied to the 1 1/4" receiver when you extend it out even further with the 1 1/4" to 2" adapter when you are bouncing down the road. I believe that the reason they didn't come with a 2" receiver is Keystone didn't want to encourage someone to add a second trailer and triple tow. Personally, when I am outside my warranty period, I plan to replace the 1 1/4" receiver with a more stout 2" version similar to the one Steve (LaydBack) had fabricated.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

We only carry 2 adult bikes on ours. I would not carry 4 on the reciever the way it is. M. V.


----------



## Good Times (Jan 23, 2012)

I have attached a very simple bike hitch design I put together March 2012. I have this built and it was used several trips last year with 4 bikes on a Swagman carrier. Also did some real engineering assessing the loads at 2000lbs of force...that report is also attached. Just sharing this as information only as I don't want to sell or offer this as 'for sale'. Simply sharing a design that I have had great success with. Use the information however you wish. I have followed the DW to observe the loaded bike rack and they ride solid as a rock.
View attachment 2 inch bike hitch for trailer.pdf
View attachment Bike Rack parted-Study 2-1 clean.pdf


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Good Times said:


> I have attached a very simple bike hitch design I put together March 2012. I have this built and it was used several trips last year with 4 bikes on a Swagman carrier. Also did some real engineering assessing the loads at 2000lbs of force...that report is also attached. Just sharing this as information only as I don't want to sell or offer this as 'for sale'. Simply sharing a design that I have had great success with. Use the information however you wish. I have followed the DW to observe the loaded bike rack and they ride solid as a rock.
> View attachment 3122
> View attachment 3130
> View attachment 3146


Nice post. That's pretty much what I built. Funny, I just found the receipt for the steel. I think it was only like $53 and maybe another $20 for the receiver tube.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

i have tried it every way imaginable, and this is the only way to go, IMHO. i've lost them on the road, and had them beaten to death, too. this is a front mount hitch with a low profile V wing type rack. this one can hold 4 bikes. safe, you know where they are, they don't take a beating, and easy on your back and shoulders.


----------



## kebm (Feb 26, 2012)

Good Times said:


> I have attached a very simple bike hitch design I put together March 2012. I have this built and it was used several trips last year with 4 bikes on a Swagman carrier. Also did some real engineering assessing the loads at 2000lbs of force...that report is also attached. Just sharing this as information only as I don't want to sell or offer this as 'for sale'. Simply sharing a design that I have had great success with. Use the information however you wish. I have followed the DW to observe the loaded bike rack and they ride solid as a rock.
> View attachment 3122
> View attachment 3130
> View attachment 3146


I put a 6" long Reese 1 1/4" to 2" adapter into the outback receiver, then a hitch haul rack into that. The adapter has a warning on it that says it will reduce the 1 1/4" receivers rating in 1/2. That means only 75lbs into the adapter. The hitch haul weighs 39lbs. That does not leave much for cargo.

I carried 2 adult bikes in ours and it was very bouncy, even with clamps on both 1 1/4" and 2" connections. Even with no cargo on the rack, the factory receiver I can see alot of flex in the factory tubes that connect to the trailer frame.

The design that Good times has looks great. I may go for that or I might make a permanently mounted rack. I can carry the two adult bikes on my tv roof, and the kids bikes will go on the trailer mounted rack. I use the rack for firewood, etc. also so it is much more useful than a regular bike rack.


----------

